# Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch



## Chris40611 (19. Oktober 2015)

*Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne in die Welt des Streamens bzw. von Lets Plays einsteigen.
Als nächste Investition möchte ich ein brauchbares Mikrofon erwerben.
Das ganze sollte sich recht einfach gestalten da ich nichts nachbearbeiten möchte.
Hab da eh keine Ahnung von ^^.
Ist eh nicht möglich da dass ganze ja Live ist. Auser ich nehm mal was auf für YouTube.


Dachte an folgende Randbedingungen:

- Stativ
- Popblocker
- Mikro sollte nicht direkt vor dem Mund stehen müssen
- Keine Mischpulte oder sonstiges, am besten einfach via usb

Was hat das mit dem Rauschen aufsich?
Momentan benutze ich das Mikrofon meines Logitech Headsets.
Is auch relativ OK, nur nervt es, dass man auch das Atmen hören kann oder sonstige Störgeräusche.

Vllt. könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen.
Preislich bitte nicht übertrieben ... Komplettpaket sollte so zwischen 80-200€ liegen.
So wenig wie möglich, soviel wie nötig ist das Motto.

Habe, in meiner Unwissenheit, an sowas gedacht:

Auna MIC-900B USB Kondensator Mikrofon für Studio-Aufnahmen inkl. Spinne (16mm Kapsel, Nierencharakteristik, 320Hz - 18KHz) schwarz: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Rode Podcaster Dynamisches Großmembranmikrofon mit USB-Anschluss für Mac und PC: Rode: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.
Gruß


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*

So wenig wie möglich steht aber nicht im Einklang mit der akustischen Qualität.
Wenn du was Ordentliches haben willst, dann nimm einen Großmembran-Kondensator wie einen AT 2035 und betreibe ihn an einem kleinen Interface oder einem passenden Amp mit Phantomspeisung.
In dem Preisbereich wirst du definitiv nichts besseres finden:
Audio Technica AT 2035 Großmembra-Kondensatormikrofon
Hier im günstigeren B-Stock:
Audio-Technica AT 2035 B-Stock

Dafür bräuchtest du dann einen Verstärker, am besten mit digitaler Übertragung per USB:
ART Dual Pre USB Mic-Preamp
Steinberg UR22 B-Stock
Günstiger, dafür aber mit analogem Output:
Art Tube MP Röhren Mikrofonvorverstärker

Wenn du alles so simpel wie möglich halten willst, dann würde ich so etwas wie ein Rode NT USB oder Blue Yeti nehmen. Da finden sich auch duzent Vergleiche auf YouTube, einfach mal ein wenig durchstöbern 
Bei Audio-Technica gäbe es auch noch das ältere AT 2020 als USB-Variante.

Gegenüber einer eigenständigen Variante mit XLR an einen separaten Pre-Amp musst du aber immer qualitativ Abstriche machen.
Bei den USB-Fertiglösungen wird halt immer alles auf engsten Raum gequetscht und deswegen auch technisch im nötigen Rahmen beschnitten...


----------



## Chris40611 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*

Habe mich für das Rode NT-USB + PSA 1 Stativ entschieden.

Kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*

Ansich gute Entscheidung, wenn auch eine _sehr _teure!

Mit der All-in-One Variante verlierst du aber wie gesagt einiges an Potenzial.
Hier auch noch mal ein gutes Vergleichsvideo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNxbhGdvZ58
Mit einem AT 2020 (bei Kleinanzeigen schon für um die 70 Euro) kann man schon sehr ähnliche Ergebnisse erzielen.
Einen reinen Verstärker mit Phantomspeisung bekommst du wie gesagt auch schon sehr günstig.
Vom Budget her wäre sogar der Nachfolger, das AT 2035, drin gewesen, das für dieses Budget eine kaum zu übertreffende Leistung liefert...

Für knapp 300 Euro finde ich das Setup mit dem Rode schon etwas grenzwertig.
Da würde ich lieber Mikro und Verstärker einzeln nehmen. Ist auch keine Hexenkunst, das ganze anzuschließen. Da muss man auch langfristig nichts verstellen oder neu einrichten.

Hier auch noch mal eine einfache Aufklärung zum Thema Phantomspeisung:
Phantomspeisung in einfachen Worten

Ich hoffe, du nimmst dir diese Ratschläge zu Herzen.
Wenn dich der verhältnismäßig  sehr hohe Anschaffungspreis nicht stört, dann kannst du aber auch beim Rode bleiben.
Da sind die Geschmäcker verschieden


----------



## JackA (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*

Ein Ratschlag noch von mir:


> - Mikro sollte nicht direkt vor dem Mund stehen müssen


Wie stellst du dir das vor, bzw. wo soll das Mikro letztendlich stehen? denn je weiter weg vom Mund desto mehr Rauschen, Nebengeräusche und co. werden mit aufgenommen. Das ist bei Kondensatormikrofonen noch extremer als bei üblichen Headset-Elektret-Mikros.
Hier ein Let's Play von Quin69, wo du siehst, wo in etwas das Mikro positioniert sein sollte.


----------



## intel64gamer (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*



Chris40611 schrieb:


> Habe mich für das Rode NT-USB + PSA 1 Stativ entschieden.
> 
> Kann geschlossen werden.



Das NT-USB ist eins von den brauchbarsten USB-Kondensatormikrofonen. Das PSA-1 ist ein relativ teurer, aber guter Mikrofonarm (hab selber einen). Der kommt definitiv auch mit schweren Mikrofonen zurecht.



Chris40611 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich würde gerne in die Welt des Streamens bzw. von Lets Plays einsteigen.
> Das ganze sollte sich recht einfach gestalten da ich nichts nachbearbeiten möchte.
> ...



Die Anforderungen wirst du mit einem USB-Kondensator nicht unbedingt gut abdecken. In dem Fall hätte ich eher zu einem dynamischen Großmembranmikrofon gegriffen, da die wesentlich unempfindlicher gegen Hintergrundgeräusche sind. Deswegen werden die sehr gerne z.B. in Radiosendern verwendet. Die günstigste Möglichkeit ist hier der Rode Podcaster. Qualitativ besser wäre die Variante Rode Procaster + Mischpult/Interface/Preamp. Das NT-USB ist selbst übrigens relativ rauscharm, nimmt dir dafür aber jedes noch so leises Geräusch in deinem Zimmer auf - insbesondere PC-Lüfter, Maus, Tastatur, Hall, Mitbewohner, Nachbar mit Rasenmäher etc. Die Störgeräusche im Nachhinein zu entfernen ist ziemlich mühsam. Mit einem dynamischen Mikrofon kannst du das um einiges verbessern. Auch Live geht das ganz gut: Stichwort Noise Gate.



Chris40611 schrieb:


> Dachte an folgende Randbedingungen:
> - Mikro sollte nicht direkt vor dem Mund stehen müssen
> - Keine Mischpulte oder sonstiges, am besten einfach via usb



Das sind zwei Anforderungen von denen du dich am Besten schnell verabschiedest. Wenn du wirklich das Mikrofon nicht vor den Mund stellen willst musst du schon in Richtung Richtmikrofone schauen. Ist aber auch nicht ganz ideal. Je weiter weg du mit dem Mikrofon vom Mund bist, desto mehr fallen die Hintergrundgeräusche/Rauschen ins Gewicht. Noch dazu kannst du den Nahbesprechungseffekt ausnutzen, wenn das Mikrofon dicht vor dem Mund ist.

Mischpulte einfach so auszuschließen würde Ich nicht empfehlen. Insbesondere im Live-Bereich (z.B. Streaming) ist ein Mischpult ein fast schon essentielles Werkzeug. Du hast damit volle Kontrolle über dein ganzen Ton und kannst auch einfach ein Kopfhörer einstecken, um in Echtzeit zu hören, was bei deinen Zuschauern ankommt. Ja Mischpulte wirken am Anfang vielleicht ein bisschen kompliziert. Aber die kleineren einfachen Modelle von z.B. Behringer sind für deinen Zwecke denk ich ausreichend. Da kann man sich gut in 2-3 Stunden einarbeiten.

Meine Empfehlung für dich:
Das NT-USB ist nicht die ideale Lösung für deine Anforderungen. Der Kauf war vielleicht etwas zu spontan. Falls du bei Thomann bestellt hast, kannst du es aber trotzdem 30 Tage austesten (ansonsten halt nur 14 Tage). Ich würde dir empfehlen, definitiv mindestens eine Woche mit Rode zu experimentieren. Schau dir deine Aufnahmen dann mal kritisch an (Audiospur einzeln in Audacity z.B. begutachten). Achte gezielt auf die Geräusche im Hintergrund. Du kannst natürlich auch gerne hier einige deiner Versuche zeigen, wenn du dir ein paar Tipps einholen willst. Wenn du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist, dann super. Wenn das resultat deinen Ansprüchen nicht genügt bzw. zu viel Zeit beim Bearbeiten investieren musst bzw. viele Retakes machen musst, würde ich nach Mischpult/Interface + Rode Procaster schauen. Damit landest du allerdings eventuell ein bisschen über Budget. Dafür ist die Lösung allerdings bewährt. Gronkh z.B. ist auch bei einem Rode Procaster hängen geblieben. Viele professionelle Podcaster + Radiomoderatoren verwenden ebenfalls dynamische Großmembraner (Electro Voice RE-20 in Amerika, Sure SM7B in Europa). Der Rode Podcaster ist qualitativ vergleichbar mit professionellen Mikrofonen  (RE-20. SM7B, Heil PR-40, Beyerdynamic M 99), kostet aber nur ein Bruchteil.


----------



## Chris40611 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*

Der Kauf wurde noch nicht getätigt.
Zum Glück habe ich auch nochwas gewartet.
Habe garnichtmehr mit soviel Rückmeldung gerechnet.

Also Rode Procaster. Ok. 
Kann schon verstehen warum das Mischpult etc. wichtig für die Liveaufnahme ist.
Nur BITTE, schickt mir links von passenden Geräten die ich dazu brauche. 
Ich bin nicht in der Lage das selbst heraus zu finden 

Am besten ein Komplettpaket zusammenstellen.

Ich fange mal an:
Rode Procaster
Rode PSM1
Rode PSA-1 Tisch-Mikrofonarm
the sssnake SM6BK Mikrokabel

für den Rest seid ihr gefragt


----------



## intel64gamer (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*

Dazu brauchst noch einen Mikrofonvorverstärker. Der Rode Procaster ist - wie für dynamische Mikrofone typisch - da leider nicht ganz so leicht zufrieden zu stellen wie Kondensatormikrofone. D.h. für dich, dass der Mikrofonverstärker von einem kleinen Mischpult leider nicht ausreicht. Du kannst allerdings von einem externen Mikrofonverstärker das Signal zu einem Mischpult senden.

Wenn du dich für den Procaster (ich hab damals ein für 110€ im Amazon Warehouse gefunden) entscheidest und noch PSM1 + PSA-1 haben willst, musst du allerdings dein Budget anpassen.

Nach einigen Erfahrung mit der Materie würde ich dir also erstmal einen guten Mikrofonverstärker empfehlen.

Meine Empfehlung: DBX 286 S 150-170€ (etwas günstiger gebraucht zu finden)

Ja der ist nicht billig, kostet aber nicht viel mehr als die Audio Interfaces. Allerdings haben die USB-Audiointerfaces oft nicht genug Leistung für dynamische Mikrofone und du benötigst noch einen FetHead/Cloud Lifter für 80€+. Der Verstärker hier schon. Qualitativ ist er um einiges besser als alle einigermaßen bezahlbaren Mischpulte (min 350€+). Dazu bietet er noch Compressor, Expander, De-Esser, Enhancer und Noise Gate. D.h. du kannst alle Soundverarbeitung, die du brauchst schon in Hardware machen. Dann musst du zum Aufnehmen nur dein Mikrofoneingang im Aufnahmeprogramm einstellen und kurz die Lautstärke überprüfen (LED Anzeige am Gerät oder Kopfhörer einstecken). Du brauchst anfangs auch nicht unbedingt ein Mischpult, sondern kannst das Signal an deine Soundkarte schicken. Fürs Aufnehmen auf Youtube reicht das so locker. Fürs streaming ist ein Mischpult zwar die beste Option, es geht aber auch anfangs ohne.

Anschluss für den Anfang:

Mikrofon -> XLR -> Mikrofonverstärker -> 6,3mm Klinke auf 3,5mm Klinke -> Soundkarte

Wenn du später mal ein Mischpult willst:

Spieleton -> Klinkenkabel -> Mischpult
Mikrofon -> XLR -> Mikrofonverstärker -> Mischpult -> USB -> PC
Teamspeak/Skype -> Klinkenkabel -> Mischpult
Musik -> Klinkenkabel -> Mischpult
etc.


Das Mischpult (wenn du eins willst) würde ich wenn dann gebraucht kaufen.

Ich persönliche verwende das Scarlett 2i2 + FetHead + Beyerdynamic M99 (grob vergleichbar mit dem Procaster). Die Kombination Scarlett 2i2/UR 22 + FetHead ist teuerer als der DBX, Qualitativ ziemlich ähnlich und bietet dir nicht die ganzen Hardware-Effekte. Ich würde persönlich die Kombination mit dem DBX also meinem aktuellen Setup vorziehen.

Inwieweit sich das mit deinem Budget vereinbaren lässt musst du wissen. Wenn du Gedult hast und Gebrauchtkauf eine Option ist sollte das für etwa 300-350€ machbar sein. Ich würde es nur machen, wenn du es mit dem Let's Play und Streaming wirklich ernst meinst. Qualitativ wärst du damit aber ziemlich weit vorne.

Du kannst dich an den Support von Rode wenden RØDE Microphones ? Kontakt und dort mal nachfragen, was die für einen Mikrofonverstärker für den Procaster empfehlen. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die dort ziemlich kompetent. Vielleicht fällt denen ja eine preiswertere Option ein. Der Support von thomann ist übrigens auch super. Bei denen kannst du auch mal nachfragen.


----------



## Chris40611 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*

Vielen dank für dein Ausführlichen Bericht!!!
Nur leider wird mir das ganze viiiiiel zu teuer.

Die 300€ sind schon Arg hoch angesetzt.

Ich probiere es erstmal mit einem USB MIC.
Falls ich gefallen dran habe und das ganze in 1-2 Jahren tatsächlich noch Betreibe, kann ich immernoch investieren.

Vllt. Schwenke ich dann noch vom NT-USB auf das Podcaster um. Eben, um weniger Nebengräusche aufzunehmen.

Oder vllt. doch en BLUE Yeti Pro?
Da finde ich es sehr Bemerkenswert, dass man die Richtcharakteristik verstellen kann.
So sollte ich doch ganz leicht die passende Einstellung für mich finden und dass sogar für jeden Einsatzzweck.
Das hätte sogar einen USB UND einen XLR Ausgang. Falls ich später aufrüsten möchte, wäre das also kein Problem.

Danke nochmal


----------



## intel64gamer (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*



Chris40611 schrieb:


> Vielen dank für dein Ausführlichen Bericht!!!
> Nur leider wird mir das ganze viiiiiel zu teuer.
> 
> Die 300€ sind schon Arg hoch angesetzt.



Die Anforderungen an den Preamp sind leider nicht ganz ohne. Unter einem Scarlett 2i2 / UR22 geht beim Procaster leider nicht viel. Du kannst es natürlich (erstmal) mit USB-Mikrofonen probieren. Ich hab beim wiederkauf von meinen gebrauchten Mikrofonen zumindest mein Geld immer wieder gekriegt.



Chris40611 schrieb:


> Oder vllt. doch en BLUE Yeti Pro?
> Da finde ich es sehr Bemerkenswert, dass man die Richtcharakteristik verstellen kann.
> So sollte ich doch ganz leicht die passende Einstellung für mich finden und dass sogar für jeden Einsatzzweck.
> Das hätte sogar einen USB UND einen XLR Ausgang. Falls ich später aufrüsten möchte, wäre das also kein Problem.



Der XLR-Anschluss ist aber auch der einzig nenneswerte Vorteil vom Yeti Pro gegenüber dem normalen Yeti. Der Rest ist mehr Marketing wie alles andere. Die unterschiedlichen Einstellungen vom Yeti hören sich auf dem Papier auch ganz toll an. Effektiv braucht man aber nur eine einzige von den Einstellung: Cardiod.

Du kannst ja mal in Ruhe den Podcaster mit anderen Mikrofonen vergleichen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QJf0WcQOMg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guMdDse7t24
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t52Eh_wKErA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwIfj41LoVA

Mir gefallen die dynamischen Mikrofone von Audio-Technica da persönlich fast besser:
Amazon.com: Audio-Technica AT2005USB Cardioid Dynamic USB/XLR Microphone: Musical Instruments
Amazon.com: Audio-Technica ATR2100-USB Cardioid Dynamic USB/XLR Microphone: Musical Instruments

Sind leider in DE etwas schwer zu kriegen. Wäre eventuell mit ner Bestellung im Ausland verbunden.

Mir persönlich gefällt der Ton von Podcaster einfach nicht so. In dem <200€ Preisbereich sind Kondensatormikrofone noch eine von den besseren Optionen - hauptsächlich weil die nicht so hohe Ansprüche an den Mikrofonverstärker haben.

Prinzipiell empfehlenswerte XLR-Kondensatormikrofone:
http://www.thomann.de/de/mxl_770.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/mxl_990.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/blue_spark.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/audio_technica_at2035.htm
(Das Rode NT1-A gehört dank Preisanstieg hier nicht mehr hin)

Da die alle Mikrofonspinnen dabei haben sind die preislich etwas besser als Procaster/Podcaster.

Dazu bräuchstest du natürlich noch ein Mikrofonverstärker/Interface oder Mischpult:
http://www.thomann.de/de/steinberg_ur12.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/focusrite_scarlett_solo.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/steinberg_ur22.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/focusrite_scarlett_2i2.htm

Vorteil hierbei ist natürlich, dass du später schon ein Interface hast und deshalb leichter upgraden kannst.

Empfehlungen für ein Mischpult in dem Preisbereich kann auch nicht ohne Recerche aussprechen.


----------



## Chris40611 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*

Und nochmals Danke für deine Ausführliche Empfehlung.
Habe heute mit Thomann telefoniert und mich für das Podcaster entschieden.

Übrigens, als Alternative empfiehlten die auch das Procaster + Focusrite 2i2


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*

Statt einem Focusrite würde ich lieber ein Roland oder Steinberg nehmen.
Steinberg bietet selbst in dem unteren Preissegment schon Wandler von Yamaha, wäre daher meine erste Wahl (wenns denn schon günstig sein soll).


----------



## intel64gamer (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*



Chris40611 schrieb:


> Übrigens, als Alternative empfiehlten die auch das Procaster + Focusrite 2i2



Hatte ich hier auch mal so stehen. Funktioniert auch ganz ok. War mir persönlich aber ohne FetHead zu leise bzw. musste halt wirklich alles auf Anschlag stellen. Aber ich gehör auch nicht zu den Leuten, die gern ins Mikro brüllen...

Mikrofone lohnen sich oft gebraucht zu kaufen, weil die eine ganze Ecke günstiger sind, aber einwandfrei funktionieren. Mein aktuelles M 99 ist übrigens 13 Jahre alt- sieht aber aus und funktioniert wie am ersten Tag. Aktuell ist der Podcaster für 100€ gebraucht bei eBay zu haben. Für den Preis ist der Podcaster bedenkenlos zu empfehlen.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Steinberg bietet selbst in dem unteren Preissegment schon Wandler von Yamaha, wäre daher meine erste Wahl (wenns denn schon günstig sein soll).



Tendenziell bietet das Steinberg für Windows bessere Software/Treiber. Dafür funktioniert das Scarlett am Mac absolut perfekt. Für die Preamps werden beide häufig gelobt. Da ich noch kein UR-22 ausführlich testen konnte kann ich mich da nur auf Reviews anderer verlassen.

z.B. Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 versus Steinberg UR22 « Textura: The Writer's Blog


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon für Lets Play / Twitch*

Habe gelesen, dass das Scarlett bei der Rückflussdämpfung, dem Grundrauschen und der Latenz etwas schlechter sein soll.
Von daher ist es bei mir damals auch ein UR22 geworden. Für den Preis auf jeden Fall eine klare Empfehlung.
Die Treiber haben bei mir unter Win7 bisher auch noch keine Probleme bereitet.


----------

